# Low Popa spurca molt success rate



## digisantiago (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello 

Title pretty much says it all. My twigs seem to have a much lower molt success rate compared to my ghosts and my African giants. I'm talking about like maybe 50%. Is there anything I can do to improve this? I spray them every time I feed them and I have them all in similar enclosures. I have popsicle sticks and wood wool in addition to a mesh top. I have been keeping them communally. Thanks for any advice you might have. 

Sincerely 

Santiago


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2020)

Popas not too humid.

I dunno. Make sure theyre not all over each other.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 9, 2020)

How much room is in the cage? Is there enough room for molts or is there too much wood wool in the cage?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## digisantiago (Mar 9, 2020)

It's pretty light. In pretty much all places they have at least two to three times the body length worth of space before they hit anything else


----------

